# 2012 Martin Bengal Pro video review



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ddennis803 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey man i was wondering what spine arrow i should get for this bow. I have it set at 70 lbs even tho both of my scales read 76 lbs but it has a pretty nice draw. I have a 29" draw and 29 1/2" arrow. Thanks


----------

